# BHFS Sights



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

I personally....did not like any of the spott hogg sights. I bought a used tru bal axcell hd 5 pin .010. Couldnt be happier. Only paid $140 to my door. The bow i use is for hunting and comp so i didnt get the pro model like i really wanted.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I like the Black Gold sights. Very bright with micro adjust. I can see the benefit of the Spot Hog with its vertical wire for those in between distances though.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

The top BHFS shooters use or have used the Spott hogg

Personally I don't like the vertical wire.

I've shot my best scores with Sure-Loc .010 pins (in 2009) younger, stronger, better eyesight

I have been using Axcel HD Pro for the past 4 years and like it the best.

I have tested the following: 
Viper,(DIDN'T LIKE) Trophy Ridge Judge(liked it), Copper John (in a pinch I'd use it)


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

I have been looking hard at scopes and sights for a little while now. The reason is I am wanting to target shoot and everything I have is for hunting. (Until I order) anyhow I seen a Cbe single pin sight I LAncasters catalog. The pin can be mounted quote from the bottom,side or top. I have also read lately some places will not let you use multi pins. This is above me but just learning. Hope helps take care


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry single pin scope have multi pin scope also


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the search function is your friend


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

What do you mean you cant use multi pin sights? They wouldnt be following nfaa rules then would they? Ive never heard of not being allowed to shoot multipin sights. Maybe not 7 pins for bhfs but then u get moved to a different class and it is all good.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm having a difficult time deciphering what it is you're asking.
For Field Archery, single pin sliders are not permitted in BHFS class.
The max # of fixed pins allowed in competition is 5. 
Once a tournament has started for BHFS class, you cannot move or adjust any sight pins.

Again, this is regarding rules for BHFS. You can go to NFAA web-sight and read them better than I can relay them I'm sure.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Basically you cannot use a target sight such as sureloc with a single pin and adjust it during competition.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought in bhfs u could use a single slider but couldnt adjust it at all. U would be at an obvious disadvantage but you could use it....but again if you touch it you will DQ.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

darksidemxer said:


> I thought in bhfs u could use a single slider but couldnt adjust it at all.


Your competitors wouldn't mind that a bit! Just bring plenty of arrows. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you do realize that a field course varies in distance from 20ft to 80yds, right?

trying to learn and apply all the differences in hold-overs is going to be self defeating.

get 5 pins and learn to shoot them with how you decide to set them.


----------



## R.CHER (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions on sights. I have some others to look at now. My guess if the single pin comment assumed this was for indoor. It would certainly be interesting to see someone using a non moving single pin for BHFS on a field course. I guess if the longbow guys can do it someone could figure it out.


----------

